# Brian Barlow- transport?



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

anyone use this transporter? can you give me your opinion please, can pm also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can’t help but hope someone will chime in soon.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Never heard of him, sorry.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Jubilee, don’t you use him?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yes, @Jubillee just used him to transport her new buckling. @hooves galore Nigerians and @CrazyDogLady both recently mentioned/recommend him in another thread not too long ago, maybe they'll have something to say as well.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I've used him about 4 times. 3 times to bring me goats, once to send out a doe and as recently as last month. He is very reasonably priced, gets them there quick, and takes fantastic care of them.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

He does a lot of the transports for several farms around here. Well recommended for the care he provides, esp. with the babies.
I have no personal experience but the people who have recommended are top notch, reliable farms.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

The name rings a bell...we might have used him once? If it's the person I'm thinking of - I had no complaints. The goat seemed well taken care of and he was easy to deal with.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

thanks, he ended up canceling the trip and i had to find someone else


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

well to go across the us it will be 1300  so much for such a little goat but i know it is far.... i wish price of fuel would go down instead of going way way way up


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I had a shipper from Florida transport my miniature horse filly and she also does goats. If ever needing some one on the east coast I could share her name. Very nice and handled everything with care.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

thanks! i am alllll the way over in oregon


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

I'm in Oregon too. Where are you?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Penguingirl said:


> I'm in Oregon too. Where are you?


i should send you a photo and see if you can guess 
hint hint.... golf


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

I'm in central Oregon Terrebonne. Redmond.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

You were looking to transport from northeast tho, right? From ME?


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Daisy may is in Oregon.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Those cross country trips get expensive. When I used him it was from VA to TX, WI to TX, and OR to TX. A buyer used him to transport from me in TX to SC. Being in the middle helps the cost for sure.


----------

